# Slicer Sort order



## tbobolz (May 1, 2014)

Hi,

Excel 2010 PP V2, I have a Powerpivot built with a monthly date slicer. So Janury to December, but I am unable to figure out how to make the slicer view/sort in calender order or even a custom order. I thought version 2 of powerpivot was to correct this issue.

Thanks for any help you can offer.

Terry


----------



## theBardd (May 2, 2014)

There is an option in Power Pivot to sort a field  based upon another field. So as long as you have say a month  number, you can sort the month name by that field. It is in the Sort and Filter group on the Home tab. The sorted order will  be reflected in the slicer.


----------



## Tianbas (May 5, 2014)

really bad that this is only working with PP V2. With PP V1 you can only create a calculated column that combines a month number and name (01-January, 02-February...) to use in the slicer. Not nice but seems the only way to get the slicer sorted


----------

